# New to this forum



## icefishin nutz (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello ladies I would just like to take a minute and introduce myself. My name is Lisa, I am married, have a little boy and I live in Richmond. I pretty much only come to the web site in the winter during hard water season, because I Love to ice fish.So, I normally post in that forum. I usually go with my husband, my dad,my aunt & uncle, friends or sometimes by myself. But I would welcome anyone that is interested here in this forum to join me. It's always nice to make new friends, and I look forward to chatting with you all!!!

Thank you & have a great Holiday
Lisa


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Lisa and welcome to our women's world. You should stop by all year round. 
Where do you ice fish? The big lake? Inland lakes? Farm ponds? Rivers or canals? I used to occasionally ice fish with my hubby but I'm stupid on ice. My brain goes into freak-freeze & I walk like a stick person no matter how hard I try to loosen up. And....that will put you on your butt faster than stepping on a banana peel.
I guess my favorite fishing is either river fishing (riverbank steelheading or driftboating) or big-lake salmon trolling.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Welcome! There are quite a few of us who ice fish. heck we may have to have our own outing this year!


----------



## icefishin nutz (Jan 27, 2004)

Thank you both for the warm welcome I appreciate it!!
I mostly fish Lake St. Clair, with the occasional canal. But to be honest the canals kinda scare me, I like to be around other people,,, just in case:SHOCKED:LOL. I would love to have a get together & meet some of you I think it would be a great time!! 
Lauren, as far as falling, I have done it quite a few times myself, even with my creepers on:lol: I just get up , brush myself off, laugh, and hope noone else witnessed it


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

hello and welcome 
We are up by Clare. I love fishing BUT I am afraid I am not good at it, nor do I like the Ice situation ...always worried my fat butt is gonna go through it 

Maybe this year I will Ice fishing with my Kids, they love fishing too and my hubby works out of town now ,,so its ALL up to BIG MOM ! hahah


----------



## Lisa23 (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Welcome Lisa. I also love to ice fish and I am in Romeo. If we have an outing, I'll bring a shanty and a power auger!


----------



## icefishin nutz (Jan 27, 2004)

Thank you ladies for the warm response I think maybe as soon as the ice gets a little thicker, we should do a meet & greet on the bay somewhere? I think it would be alot of fun. I have a single shanty, and a double that can fit three (one on a bucket, and there are two seats) heaters, poles,augers, you name it!!!! So I think a get together is a great idea


----------



## icefishin nutz (Jan 27, 2004)

tangleknot said:


> Welcome Lisa. I also love to ice fish and I am in Romeo. If we have an outing, I'll bring a shanty and a power auger!


Tangleknot we are a stones throw away from each other, let me know if you ever want to go, we can meet up!!!! I have everything except the power auger, mine are lazers


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Welcome my pretty :evilsmile ,Mich


----------



## Gina Fox (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome to M-S...this is a really great site, In all the forums...lol Everyone is pretty passionate about their interests...I am in Clinton Township...I USED to ice fish, but now mostly hibernate....except to play with the dogs outside.

Enjoy and be safe!


----------

